
The CoreOS Update Philosophy - thebeardisred
http://coreos.com/using-coreos/updates/
======
js2
We used Omaha at Rockmelt for both Mac and Windows, but of course we had to
write our own backend since Google doesn't open source that part. I assume you
guys had to do the same?

Which repo contains the update server? I found [https://github.com/coreos/go-
omaha](https://github.com/coreos/go-omaha) but it's just the protocol.

~~~
robszumski
Very interested to hear about your usage of Omaha...

How was your overall experience? What's your process for promoting a release?
Do you ship in channels per platform? What steps does your updater take when
it installs a package?

~~~
js2
We used channels but only to separate our internal builds.

All our externally released versions were on a single channel (well, one
channel for Mac, another for Windows as I recall). We released a new version
by rolling it out to 1% of our users and watching the crash rate, then 5%,
etc, till we were at 100%.

Our 1.0 product was based on Chromium, so we mostly re-used Chromium code on
the client-side (Mac, Windows) as far as how the updater worked.

~~~
robszumski
Sounds like a similar situation on our side. We use a minimally modified
updater from ChromeOS and have built some tools into the Omaha server to do
rate-limited updates to the population of machines and track error rates in
the same fashion.

------
lfam
FreeBSD offers an embedded version called nanobsd that seems to use the same
update "philosophy".

It's actually nanobsd.sh, a shell script by Poul-Henning Kamp. So, that IS
open source, although I doubt it's GPL ;)

[http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=nanobsd](http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=nanobsd)

------
quasse
Here I was hoping to actually read about the update philosophies, but the
linked page contains almost no content other than to say that Docker has been
updated.

If you're actually looking to read about them, they can be found here:
[http://coreos.com/using-coreos/updates/](http://coreos.com/using-
coreos/updates/)

~~~
dang
Yes. We changed the url to that from [https://coreos.com/blog/the-coreos-
update-philosophy/](https://coreos.com/blog/the-coreos-update-philosophy/).

